# Zeigt eure Desktops her!



## AMUN (26 Sep. 2006)

So sieht meiner zurzeit aus



​


----------



## Sandy81 (27 Sep. 2006)

Bitteschön, wenn Du's denn unbedingt wissen willst:  





Unspektakulär und im Gegensatz zu meiner Bude sogar stets aufgeräumt!


----------



## eppic (27 Sep. 2006)

hier is meiner, auch mehr oder weniger unspektakulär 





und noch mein anderer Desktop


----------



## classroomhunter (1 Okt. 2006)

@eppic
deine Startleiste sieht ja mal derbe genial aus... 

Hier ist mein Zuhause:
(Mit dabei das DVB-S Proggi mit dem ich die Captures mache  )


----------



## eppic (1 Okt. 2006)

classroomhunter schrieb:


> @eppic
> deine Startleiste sieht ja mal derbe genial aus...


wie, die haben doch beide einfach nur standart design


----------



## classroomhunter (1 Okt. 2006)

Wie, echt?

Ich hatte auch schonmal ne Vista Beta drauf gehabt, aber da sah alles noch nach ödem XP aus...
Oder hast du ne neuere Beta wo die Visualisationen schon mit integriert wurden?
Habbsch auf jeden Fall noch nie so gesehn


----------



## eppic (1 Okt. 2006)

steht doch unten rechts:
Windows Vista (TM) RC1
Evaluierungskopie Bulid 5600

...btw, muss mir mal die neue bulid laden... 

jedenfalls, kanns auch sein, dass dein rechner nich die anforderungen fürs aero design erfüllt 


und noch was: das design mag zwar recht nett aussehn, aber zum arbeiten ist es einfach nur zum ko***n... da is mir aqua bzw. das (warscheinlich neue) leopard design doch lieber, da passt wenigsten das look-and-feel


----------



## rene123 (28 Nov. 2008)

Hier ist meinerhttp://www.colour-crash.com/wallpaper/wp-content/plugins/img-resizer/resize/resized/400/22f0b81ab16d21c8dc5fe39471f857b5.jpg


----------

